# Lighting a 72gal Bowfront



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

OK, I just got a new tank and although it won't be set up for a few months, I'd like to hear some ideas of how I should light this thing.

Currently in my 20L tank, I got a 55 watt kit from AH supply and it's worked out great.

The top of this tank is 48" and I have 2 old 48" fixtures (which I could use to put new kits into). There will be pressurized CO2 in the tank. Here are a couple of questions:

1. Should I buy from AH Supply again?
a) If so, what should I get: 2x96 watt or 4x55 watt? the 96W bulbs are 34" and the 55W bulbs are 22". Keep in mind that I pay for electricity so running 4X55 might add up, however, I realize that two 22 inch bulbs will probably cover more ground than one 34 inch bulb.
b) Do you recommend any other set up from AH supply and do I need some sort of fan to keep them cool?

2. Should I go with another type of lighting rather than compact fluorescent? What about VHO or moonlight? What are some other options that are comparable pricewise?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hello Chris welcome aboard,maybe i can help you on this.I have a 75 gallon with 4 65watt which gives a little over 3watts per gallon.2 of them are 6700k and the other 2 are 10,000k.This way you have a full spectrum over your tank.One other thing you might what to do is get the GE 9325k CF'S instead of the 10,000k


----------



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

Two questions:

Does it matter what I get? Should I got with the Coralife Aqualight? Or the JBJ? Or should I figure out a DIY?

What's the difference between a GE bulb that is nearly 10,000k and an actual 10,000K?

Thanks.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Bear in mind the GE9325 bulbs are slightly red/purple. The 10000K bulb is whiter. The 9325s bring slightly exagerate the good looks of red coloured plants and make green plants look a little more light lime green than dark green. That being said, the 9325 bulbs grow plants well. As Paul suggested, you can balance them out by using some other bulbs alongside the 9325s.

The tank below uses 9325s and you can see the colour of the light spilling onto the wall.










Andrew Cribb


----------

